# All service lights flashing (except engine) won't shift properly, and wacky gauges



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

So today while driving, my speedometer, tach, and temp gauges started dipping low and shooting back up randomly, all the service lights except the engine light were going on and off, and in Drive the car was not shifting right. I would floor it and it would stay in like 5th or 6th gear. In triptronic mode, I can shift fine, but the other issues are still present. The gauges full out died at one point to. I had to pull over and restart the car to get them to read again, but they still fluctuate.

Any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like there's a bad battery cable or ground connection somewhere.

This is a good starting point for what to check:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...tallation-collins-cables-big-3-cruze-kit.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take it in and get the negative battery cable replaced. Then see if the problem clears.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Yep sounds like an electrical problem. There's a notice for a warranty extension on the negative battery cable. I'd start there. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jeremi1023 (Jun 19, 2014)

On my lunch break, I disconnected the positive terminal for about 20 minutes, and when I reconnected it the issues have gone away. I drove it for another 50 miles or so today and everything is acting normal. 

The dealership said if it happens again, just bring it down.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Odds are your fooling with the cables is what "fixed" it, but it's only temporary. Why wait for it to return? I'd haul it in and ask for the battery cable fix. From what I understand, they dealer doesn't have to duplicate the problem. Just a compliant of strange electrical things is enough. Get it done and it's one less thing to go bad on you.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jeremi1023 said:


> So today while driving, my speedometer, tach, and temp gauges started dipping low and shooting back up randomly, all the service lights except the engine light were going on and off, and in Drive the car was not shifting right. I would floor it and it would stay in like 5th or 6th gear. In triptronic mode, I can shift fine, but the other issues are still present. The gauges full out died at one point to. I had to pull over and restart the car to get them to read again, but they still fluctuate.
> 
> Any idea what could be causing this?


Hello Jeremi,

Our apologies for this, and please do let us know if you need any additional assistance. We would be happy to look into this further and get in touch with the dealership. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and your preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

